# No access to virtual terminals from X



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

I need help, I installed X.Org with options in make.conf: WITH_NEW_XORG and WITH_KMS. I can not configure my xorg.conf well. With the `X -configure` command it always shows me:

```
number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed
```

If I use `startx` then I get three xterms and one xoclock with mouse and everything working perfectly but if I try to switch to console mode with Ctrl + Alt + Fn then my screen freezes and I have to press the power button of my notebook (Lenovo G450) to restart*.*

Here is my Xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/ZS35FfeD.

PS: I have hald and dbus in my rc.conf and compiled x11/xorg with WITH_NEW_XORG because I have an Intel video card.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2013)

The console does not support KMS yet.  See Thread 41170.  You may be able to switch back to X with Alt-F9.


----------



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

I do not understand, KMS was not responsible for switching between console and X. I must say that the new X.Org does not allow switching between console and graphic mode, I thought this was solved. Is there any way to switch between console and graphical mode?

Thanks for posting, now I am looking for a support syscons KMS x(


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2013)

luis16hc said:
			
		

> Is there any way to switch between console and graphical mode?



Indeed there is a way to do it, reboot your machine or do not use the new Xorg version until the VT switching code is implemented. Latter, it is clearly said in the Intel_GPU wiki page (see the FAQ at the end).


----------



## luis16hc (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks @cpu82 for posting, *I* read the link https://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU but @wblock  said in a post that page is out of date :e, so close the thread and thanks again to @wblock, @cpu82*.*


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2013)

> The purpose of the Newcons project is to provide a new interface for console and video output to graphic devices. This will allow simple drivers access the console and terminal mode early, and framebuffer access for xorg. Drivers will not need embedded font bitmaps, color maps, or mouse cursor bitmaps, as the whole infrastructure will be provided by the vt(4) Newcons driver.
> 
> As the project includes Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) integration, one of the goals is support for modern Xorg releases, allowing the kernel to switch back to virtual terminal mode after graphics mode or resolution used with xorg changes.
> 
> ...


(source)


----------

